# SALE: 77% Off XOSPHERE 2! Use code at checkout: XO77



## Sample logic (Jun 19, 2019)

Great news! For the next few days, we are offering XOSPHERE 2 at an amazing 77% discount (you save a whopping $270)! 

Use code at checkout to receive discount: *XO77*

*BUNDLE UP AND SAVE EVEN MORE!*​For just $149.99 (you save $499.99), bundle up and get XOSPHERE and XOSPHERE 2.

Sale Page: https://www.samplelogic.com/products/xosphere-2/

Sale ends soon, don't miss out!

*Audio Demos*


*Videos*


*XOSPHERE 2 AT A GLANCE*

2,000+ Sound Sources & Presets with a limitless number of sonic combinations
13GB Sample Content

Sounds from leading industry developers

Dynamic Meta-tag browsing system

Proprietary 4-core XY sound morphing engine

Infinite randomization features for instant inspiration

Hot-swappable effect chain technology

FX Animator & LFO integration for tempo-synced rhythms



​


----------



## MisteR (Jun 19, 2019)

Can audioplugindeals $50 gift certificates be used towards the sale? On the bundle?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Jun 19, 2019)

Does anybody use this, and in that case how do you like it? Is the presets alone worth it, or is there some good possibilities for mangling your own samples?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2019)

Do XOSPHERE 1 Users recommend_ both_ 1 & 2 ? What is missed with _only_ XOSPHERE 2 ?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 19, 2019)

Please check your pm SL...I cannot use your site and have not been able to for a while.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 19, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Do XOSPHERE 1 Users recommend_ both_ 1 & 2 ? What is missed with _only_ XOSPHERE 2 ?


Apparently entirely different sample content.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 19, 2019)

MisteR said:


> Apparently entirely different sample content.



THX. As *@ Craig Sharmat* posted ….. site is really hammered right now.
Checking some past reviews while waiting.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 19, 2019)

extremely frustrating dealing with their site...this happens all the time for me...just can't buy anything.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 19, 2019)

MisteR said:


> Can audioplugindeals $50 gift certificates be used towards the sale? On the bundle?


This has been confirmed on the other thread. Sold! Or should I say bought.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 19, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Do XOSPHERE 1 Users recommend_ both_ 1 & 2 ? What is missed with _only_ XOSPHERE 2 ?


Both are really good. Maybe start with X2. Then again, this’ll make you want X1 too


----------



## catsass (Jun 20, 2019)

I own Xosphere 1, but held off on Xosphere 2. At this price, it's pretty damned tempting. I'll add and remove it from my cart a half dozen times, reread reviews and re-watch YouTube videos multiple times, spend an unreasonable amount of time contemplating the necessity of the purchase, and wait until the absolute last possible minute to make my final decision.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 20, 2019)

catsass said:


> I own Xosphere 1, but held off on Xosphere 2. At this price, it's pretty damned tempting. I'll add and remove it from my cart a half dozen times, reread reviews and re-watch YouTube videos multiple times, spend an unreasonable amount of time contemplating the necessity of the purchase, and wait until the absolute last possible minute to make my final decision.


I bought it yesterday, and really like it for what it is, which is exactly what it appears to be on the demo and overview videos. The sounds are of excellent quality, and it's a quick way of getting these sorts of "space-age" textures that can then be layered with other instruments for creating so-called "new age" music or whatever.

I don't compose music for money and have no interest in doing so, but lately a small stream of people have been offering me cash to create ambient background music for spoken word stuff (guided meditations and the like), and Xospheres will no doubt be a nice tool to aid in this. I would never have dreamed of paying full price, but for $60 it's great. Just my 2p.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 20, 2019)

catsass: I can understand that well . The Sample Logic stuff is normally really in prize dimensions that are (in my mind) more then overdimensioned even if evrything they offer has its value. The stuff is good but its not ten times as much as the Dronar stuff for example. But if you have the possibility to use this damned audio plugin deals gift certificate that will bring it down to 60 bucks I think its really worth it. Its (apart from the new sample base) so much easier to use for making your own stuff. On the other hand: if you have your tool for athmospheres (like Omnisphere for example) I cant tell you if its worth it. Omnisphere will never come in dimensions I will be able to pay. And: Xosphere 1 is really great on its own, if you are into it and can handle it to make the athmospheres you like: no NEED for X 2. I am afraid this post wont help you much


----------



## catsass (Jun 21, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> catsass: I can understand that well . The Sample Logic stuff is normally really in prize dimensions that are (in my mind) more then overdimensioned even if evrything they offer has its value. The stuff is good but its not ten times as much as the Dronar stuff for example.


Hey, thanks for all the info. I did end up pulling the trigger yesterday. I haven't had a chance to get much further than download / install / batch resave / and audition a few presets. I'll be digging in deeper soon.

- this is unfortunately not a paid endorsement -


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 22, 2019)

Taking this (slightly) back on topic. Purchased Xosphere 2 (pretty great sounds so far!) but have been unable to remove the default host automation parameter mappings in the Automation tab - the remove button on the bottom is greyed out.

Can anyone who’s purchased confirm this is the case for you? Reached out to SL support but have not heard back. Other Kontakt libs I tested don’t seem to exhibit this. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 23, 2019)

In the interest of keeping this discussion on point, I have moved the drama posts to a new thread. Please post there, rather than here.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/apd-sl-sale-77-off-xosphere-2-drama-spinoff.83227/

Since it involved complaints about the forum itself, I've put it into the "Forum Complaints" section, rather than the Drama Zone. (I'm not taking any of this personally, but it is a forum issue, rather that straight drama.)


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 23, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Taking this (slightly) back on topic. Purchased Xosphere 2 (pretty great sounds so far!) but have been unable to remove the default host automation parameter mappings in the Automation tab - the remove button on the bottom is greyed out.
> 
> Can anyone who’s purchased confirm this is the case for you? Reached out to SL support but have not heard back. Other Kontakt libs I tested don’t seem to exhibit this. Thanks!



Also would appreciate SL and/or Users comment. 
This Xosphere 2 offer is attractive, assuming specifics such as posted here are addressed in context.

@ Sample logic ??


----------



## arznable (Jun 24, 2019)

Wondering when will this deal be expired?


----------



## chlady (Jul 1, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> extremely frustrating dealing with their site...this happens all the time for me...just can't buy anything.


I could not get the site to work at all with Safari . Finally got it it to work although very slowly with Google Chrome to purchase.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 1, 2019)

arznable said:


> Wondering when will this deal be expired?


The countdown thingie says 48 hours from now.


----------



## arznable (Jul 2, 2019)

reutunes said:


> The countdown thingie says 48 hours from now.


Hmm… Can i ask where is the countdown thingie? Thanks.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 2, 2019)

arznable said:


> Hmm… Can i ask where is the countdown thingie? Thanks.


There was a timer on the last promo email I had from APD.


----------

